# Dust Collector Remote Switch from Rockler ON SALE



## jimofsanston (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks i am in need of one.


----------



## DrewM (Mar 10, 2010)

I wonder if it can handle the 2hp (supposedly) Harbor freight dust collector I have?


----------



## los (Sep 5, 2008)

DrewM, guess what DC I have…..........2 hp Harbor Freight! I never saw the 1.5 rating on the specs. But seems to work just fine.


----------



## los (Sep 5, 2008)

UPDATE - looks like Woodcraft is selling a similar model on sale as well($55 for up to 1.5 hp and $58 for up to 3 HP)


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Interesting, might have to get one of these bad boys, toys are cool! It will be one remote my wife won't try and take LOL


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

This is a great addition to a DC system. I have had this same one for about two years and have never had a problem - in fact, I am still using the original battery.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i had one of those, then i had trouble getting the plug out…i finally got it out and the connection inside broke…i fixed it , but it wont work on my dust collector anymore…i tried it on a different piece of equipment and it worked….i dont know what the problem is…so i hard wired my dust collector to a normal switch…just ran a switch wire to the dc unit and wham…it was done….no more need for a remote switch…but if anyone has a clue why the one i have wont work on my dc now..that would be great to know..


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

I got one on sale at Woodcraft a few months ago *los*. I used be at my table saw all set up with the lumber positioned just so and remember I have to turn on the DC. Move the wood out of the way to walk around to the DC, turn it on, walk back, cut the wood, etc. Very convenient shop accessory. By the way, the $58 one is intended for 220v applications.


----------



## HanselCJ (Feb 11, 2010)

The switch on my DC was a little difficult to get to, and this made it a lot nicer. I am able to impress my friends and family with a secret remote DC turn on while they are in the garage.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I have one of these and it works great on my Delta 1 HP d/c. It won't turn on the HF 2HP. Mine is marked for up to 1.5.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I have avoided those due to the 1.5HP rating… The ones at Woodcraft sound interesting… For now I simply unplug / plug the DC in with the switch on. Basically manually doing what these do anyway…


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

A remote swith is such a great convenience. I have one from Oneida and after finding it to be so convenient I bought 3 more remote buttons to keep around the shop.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow..i have been eying this baby every time I go into Woodcraft..I will have to pick one up now that it's on sale..


----------



## CryptKeeper (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Los, 
I just ordered one. It is funny I almost bought one Monday from the local Rockler Store for regular price and decided to hold off.

Thanks again,


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Deke *- I would not worry too much about misplacing the remote. It is possible to buy a new one. All you have to do is set some dip switches in the remote to match those on your unit - like many garage door remotes.

*Chase* - What you say about impressing your friends made me laugh. When I installed mine, I had a blast playing with the minds of my two young sons. I had the remote in my pocket, pointed at the DC with my other hand and it magically started or stopped. I even had them doing the pointing to control the DC. I made sure that it did not work the first few times, but after a while they got the hang of it!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

If anyone finds a switch that is rated for and will work with the 2 hp HF DC, I'd be interested.
Ellen


----------



## chewbuddy13 (May 28, 2009)

I have this as well, it is one of the best item I've spent money on for the shop.


----------



## Berg (Aug 31, 2009)

I have used this with my Delta 50-850 1-1/2 HP 1200 CFM for several years now. I put the remote in my pocket and push the button through the cloth. It's radio control not IR. I can turn it on from the kitchen (I've done it… not on purpose). Love this thing.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the post.
I've had one of these hooked up to a wall mounted Ridgid vacuum that I use at my work table. It works great and I don't know how I got along without it before, I carry the remote in my t-shirt pocket.
DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THE FREQUENCY OF THE ITEMS ARE ALL THE SAME? I'd like to get another for my Delta dust collector.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

John,
They work like some garage door openers. There are dip switches in the unit and in the remote that need to match. So, there is no problem having more than one in your shop (or in your neighbor's shop).


----------



## atceric (Feb 13, 2010)

Just got this remote and it's working great with my Ridgid 14 gal vac.


----------

